# [SOLVED] Ultra slow interenet problem.



## Nyfie (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey people.
Lately my internet has been going really really REALLY slow (like <56kps speed - I have cable) and I've run virus and spyware scans and they turn up with nothing. So I was wondering if somehow my computer has been turned into a zombie/slave somehow.
So I opened up CMD and typed in 'netstat -b' and it came up with a list of things using my net. All the things below are things that were listed as using services.exe. And every time I type 'netstat -b' the list changes slightly and different things are there but they are roughly the same. 
Below is a list of things that showed up at one instance:

mail.rcv.ch:smtp
6.mx.freenet.de:smtp
mail.transportir.com:smtp
mta-v1.mail.vip.re3.yahoo.com:smtp <---(I don't have anything yahooish running at all)
mail12.hclomnet.co.in:smtp
mailstore1.secureserver.net:smtp
81.23.235.185:smtp
mx.dominiomt.com.br:smtp
mx.nac.net:smtp
sac1-2.relay.mail.uu.net:smtp

Please tell me if these are using my internet, and if so - how to get rid of them cause I need my internet to be fast for my work otherwise the most basic task takes 100 years.
I run WinXP Home, and use Zonealarm Security Suit for pretty much everything (up until now I haven’t had any problems with it).
Please help.
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

With the machine otherwise idle, Start, Settings, Network Connections.

Right click on your network connection and select Status.

View the status for a time and see if the sent and received packets are constantly changing.


----------



## Nyfie (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

Yeah it is even when idle.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

You are infected with something that is using your connection, probably to send me and a whole more people SPAM! :sigh:

Please follow this HJT Log 5 Step Process to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis Log Help forum here.


----------



## Nyfie (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

I can't do the panda sca, I keep getting internet script errors on the page when I click to scan My Computer.


----------



## Nyfie (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

Ok I got the Panda scan to work.
It scans up to around 50%, and detects something like 45 spyware, and 3 hacking tools and rootkits - then it just closes completely.
I've tried it around 6 times now and it does the same thing every time.

And I can't try it in safemode, cause for some reason when I type in my password in safemode, the computer stops, and thinks for a while as if it's about to log on, then says the password is incorrect. But, the thing is, if I input a password I KNOW is incorrect, it tells me straight away.
If I put the correct password in though, it hangs, then tells me.


----------



## Nyfie (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

UPDATE:
I download the trial version of Panda Antivirus 2008, and did a scan.
It did the whole C: drive and fixed stuff in there, but it was about 10% through my F: drive(my other HDD), and for somereason services.exe shut down so the computer had to restart. That's the mediocre news.

My internet speed seems to be back up to full form what I've noticed.
THat's the good news.

And now for a query - I no longer have ANYthing using services.exe in 'netstat -b' - is that normal?

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

You still have issues. I'd post in the HijackThis Log Help here and let the security experts clean everything up.


----------



## Nyfie (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

After doing a full panda scan (FINALLY)[not the online one].
And it apparently detected and deleted everything. I no longer have any services.exe things being used in 'netstat -b'.

Should I still post a HijackTHis log?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

That's up to you. Are you SURE you don't have any more malware?


----------



## Nyfie (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

Well I've got nothing else runnig.
And compaired to what used to be running when I did netstat -b there is nothing there at all (literally).
I've done about 2 scans a day, and a total scan plus or what ever they call it where it does it from the net. And it didn't crash this time or anything.
My internet speed is back.
I'm fairy positive I've got no more


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ultra slow interenet problem.*

I guess we're done here. :smile:


----------

